# The flatheads are hiding :(



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, hit it hard the past two weekends... Tried deep. Tried shallow. Tried cover. Even tried Tappan last Sat, moved to 3 different locations and ZIP! Not even a nibb!

Anybody catching fish of any size?? Its SLOW right now.


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Yeah the water temps have been perfect for them to be spawning. They should slowly start to come back out of the nesting sites and head to there summer time spots now. It will start to pick up from now on.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

They should've been done spawning weeks ago. I think the weather is causing most of the issues.


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

They weren't done spawning weeks ago. The spawn was late this year. I was catching shovels up until about June 18-20. Add 6 days for fanning and 6-10 more for guarding the fry, and they are just finishing. The spawn isn't something that happens all at once. It's a gradual thing. Some are still spawning and finishing up and others have already completely finished.


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

Go to Eastfork lake. I catch them all the time fishing for bass. Caught one yesturday around 10 lbs actually.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

They gotta be coming out of spawn soon! Again this past weekend sucked!! False alarm gar hits all night!! Not one flat!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Me and a buddy went to New cumberland dam (WV Side) Saturday evenig to try for some sauger and all we caught was Flatheads, nothing of any real size but thats all we caught. All were on live creek chubs and shiners


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

my buddy got one in the high teens last wednesday, the biggest we've gotten since mid june. i got nothing but little guys under 5#, a good size channel but a ton of runs from gar.


----------

